# Logan Paul Suicide forest video memes



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 5, 2018)

I love this shit lol


----------



## The Iconoclast (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## KM 749 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 5, 2018)

Reeeeeeeee

You took my other Logan Paul x DDLC meme


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## TheClorax (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 5, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> View attachment 349942


The Gang Exploits a Suicide
Mac and Charlie's Youtube Channel Gets Demonetized


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 6, 2018)

Here's a bigger version of my current Avatar

Edit: Managed to dig up a few more


----------



## sbm1990 (Jan 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Choo Choo motherfucker!


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 6, 2018)

Was hoping for Jesus on the cross. Am disappointed.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Was hoping for Jesus on the cross. Am disappointed.


There you go, ya bastard.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 6, 2018)

These are fucking hilarious, keep up the great work fam!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)

@Ron /pol/ Dunno if you'd call this a tribute or what.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 6, 2018)

Fixed my last post


----------



## JoeForrester1975 (Jan 6, 2018)

smfh this thread is even more retarded autistic than the original Logan Pail video


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)

You guys, Japan already made a movie about this.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 6, 2018)

why do Japanese people kill themselves so much more than white people in the USA? What fucking dorks.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> why do Japanese people kill themselves so much more than white people in the USA? What fucking dorks.



Because they have to live in Japan.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 6, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> why do Japanese people kill themselves so much more than white people in the USA? What fucking dorks.



cuz the average jap spends 20 hours working and maybe 4 hours sleeping tops, it's more of a wonder why they don't kill themselves more often


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 6, 2018)

oh fuck that noise, if I was japanese i would have quit my job after the very first day I had to work a 20 hour shift, nah i probably would have just walked off and not even completed the whole day actually. i dont have a job. no one is hiring anyway.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 6, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> oh fuck that noise, if I was japanese i would have quit my job after the very first day I had to work a 20 hour shift, nah i probably would have just walked off and not even completed the whole day actually. i dont have a job. no one is hiring anyway.



then you would bring shame to your entire family while being born and raised in a culture that actively encourages you to fuck off and die if you ever do anything shameful. japan doesn't have much of a concept of "being better", it's more like you're obliged to be the best and if you can't do that then you may as well kill yourself.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 6, 2018)

I guess I am just smarter than them then.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> I guess I am just smarter than them then.



Or drunker.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Or drunker.



ROUSY, PISSHEADU KIWIS! DRINKING ALL THE ASAHI, REAVING US WITH NONE


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 7, 2018)

TBH, this is a step back from others I've already done...


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## The Iconoclast (Jan 8, 2018)

Someone photoshop Logan in the foreground of one of DaddyOFive’s videos


----------



## Florence (Jan 8, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> i dont have a job.


no shit


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## CWCchange (Jan 10, 2018)

Virgin Vlogger



v.s.

Chad Tourist


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## LogicBeetch (Jan 11, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> why do Japanese people kill themselves so much more than white people in the USA? What fucking dorks.


Cuz it's BIG IN JAPAN!  
Seriously, though...I think it has something to do with the Asian F syndrome and bringing dishonor to your family for even remotely approaching failure.  I'm guessing a suicide hotline in Japan would just tell you that you're a failure for even contemplating suicide when your grandparents survived Hiroshma and Nagasaki or some shit.  
TL;DR  - great expectations lead to great failures on occasion


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 1, 2018)




----------

